# Terrapin green rocks



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I just picked up some at landscape yard, sorry no pictures.
they look like green field stone, but a few have a white vein inside them.
It looks like a glass/silica material.

I will test with vinegar and soak in water and test water, but just was interested 
if anyone had any experience with them.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

pictures


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice rocks. I love the color of them. Big pieces too!
I have no experience with them, but they will look great if your tests prove ok.
:thumb: 
Did you try googling the name?


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for the idea, found this: "Terrapin Green Boulders Ragged-edged green basalt"

Basalt is ok for tank but I still need to know what the white stuff is. I'll start soaking some today and test tomorrow.


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

also found this, 
http://www.ivyhall.district96.k12.il.us ... asalt.html

Since it is formed by volcanic eruptions I guess the white stuff is silica and ok to use.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Good to know. Show us some pics with it in your setup when you can. It's gonna look great.
Alicem


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I've been collecting supplies and building stand but have not purchased tank yet, 
I think I'll order it this weekend, btw it is a 125g.










and light


----------



## joevc1 (Dec 17, 2007)

I added switches to light so that I could play with the look.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> I added switches to light so that I could play with the look.


Good idea. Flip of the ole switch and presto, a new look!

Your have done an excellent job building your light and stand. Great finish color. Very nice!

125 gives you so many options.

With all this fore-thought, have you settled on inhabitants? And who might they be?
Still time to dream and change it up a bit if you choose. :thumb:


----------



## crabs (Apr 17, 2008)

It is very common to find Quartz in basalt.

I would say that is what you have there,

Plus basalt is normally a very un reactive rock so you shouldnt have any problems with the water chem.

Looks like its going to be pretty sweet


----------

